# Nokia still a trusted brand in India.



## navpreetsingh459 (Jan 30, 2013)

Any one would think that it's all over for Nokia now as far as the indian market is concrned but the brand trust report has something else to say. Nokia is among the top three most trusted brands in india and this is something which is very very good news for Nokia.
Check out the more details about the Brand Trust report here Nokia, Samsung India's most trusted brands: Report - The Times of India


----------



## RCuber (Jan 30, 2013)

> Reliance ranks 7th having gained three positions over 2012


 O.O


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 30, 2013)

How did reliance even made it in that list?

How did reliance even made it in that list?


----------



## audiophilic (Jan 30, 2013)

Nokia has been trusted in India, because most Indians make Nokia. So nokia is not in india, india is nokia.. if that makes any sense


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Jan 30, 2013)

> Nano rides in as India's Most Trusted four-wheeler car brand and among Consumer Products



that's a big surprise for me as well/.



audiophilic said:


> Nokia has been trusted in India, because most Indians make Nokia. So nokia is not in india, india is nokia.. if that makes any sense



but If we take a look at the current position of Nokia in India, their market share have gone down by a huge margin in india and to still find Nokia in the top three is a big big surprise for me


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 30, 2013)

RCuber said:


> O.O



teeeheeeheee


----------



## audiophilic (Jan 30, 2013)

navpreetsingh459 said:


> that's a big surprise for me as well/.
> 
> 
> 
> but If we take a look at the current position of Nokia in India, their market share have gone down by a huge margin in india and to still find Nokia in the top three is a big big surprise for me



Think about it this way... Nokia is pretty old. Sometimes, market position does not matter.  By the way, your link is not working for m!


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Jan 30, 2013)

audiophilic said:


> Think about it this way... Nokia is pretty old. Sometimes, market position does not matter.  By the way, your link is not working for m!



Yeah, that's true!!!


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, it ought to be, had been using nokia forever, although our first cell was motorola, and it still works.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep, Nokia is trustworthy because of their legacy and well built hardware. Had a basic S40 phone during my college days, the kind of abuse it took and survived is not something to forget. And then a second-hand N70. Used to piss of the smartphone owners by dropping the phone on the floor intentionally and then asking them to do the same whenever I was told "My phone can do anything your N70 does and much much more".


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 30, 2013)

Its not just the hardware that makes a smartphone.
Nokia wasn't a software giant.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Its not just the hardware that makes a smartphone.
> Nokia wasn't a software giant.


Are you kidding, before ios or android came Symbian ruled the roost, the first file managers, custom roms, advanced apps, games that used onboard GPU, it was all symbian. Nokia led the way, then faded out because of stupid marketing decisions.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 30, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Yep, Nokia is trustworthy because of their legacy and well built hardware. Had a basic S40 phone during my college days, the kind of abuse it took and survived is not something to forget. And then a second-hand N70. Used to piss of the smartphone owners by dropping the phone on the floor intentionally and then asking them to do the same whenever I was told "My phone can do anything your N70 does and much much more".


.
I had a Nokia 6630 ,(I mean I still have it , but its OS is obsolete.)
It was built like a Tank. I used to hit people with this phone in School days , haha.
One day it fell from Top of the building from my shirt-pocket. "The phone's body broke. Couldn't find a replacement easily. 



tkin said:


> Are you kidding, before ios or android came Symbian ruled the roost, the first file managers, custom roms, advanced apps, games that used onboard GPU, it was all symbian. Nokia led the way, then faded out because of stupid marketing decisions.



Compaed to Google(android) , I still think Nokia wasn't. / THough before Android came in , Symbian ruled the world. I was a big symbian fan (contributed in developmnent and translation of initial Chinese Symbian apps like TTpod and UCWeb , etc), but had to move on.
Owned almost every version of Symbian devices before Android.
Had Nokia N-Gage, 
THen Nokia 6630 ,Nokia 3310, followed by N95 , and then C5 for a little while.

Stupid Marketing was definitely one of the major reasons for its downfall. No doubt.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah why not. In fact I'm currently using my nokia 7610 as a bluetooth modem for writing this.


----------



## Sudh4r (Jan 31, 2013)

I had a NOKIA 1100,6600. Now using my sisters N70. I grew up with NOKIA


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 31, 2013)

^ me too, I have 3110c and an X2 00


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 31, 2013)

May I know what was their stupid marketing decision(s)?

May I know what was their stupid marketing decision(s)?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 31, 2013)

If nokia had gone the android route, then that would have been samsung's demise.. for me, this is their stupid marketing decisions


----------



## Sudh4r (Jan 31, 2013)

IMO Nokia + Windows.

use to wonder what impact it could have done if it made DROIDS .


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm glad Nokia didnt take up the established path (android). Although I do feel bad seeing the way Meego was treated. That was a promising OS.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> May I know what was their stupid marketing decision(s)?
> 
> May I know what was their stupid marketing decision(s)?


Nokia still makes the best looking phones with best hardware and best quality control, combine that with Android and you have a company that would have long taken the lead in the mobile market.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jan 31, 2013)

Nokia make right decision by not getting android.And for service and support Nokia is still better than Samsung here.


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2013)

Don't want to start a flame war, but after a year of using Android, I'm left disillusioned by it. Far from the perfect mobile OS. For me, the biggest mistake of Nokia was to dump Meego. But no point lamenting on that anyway.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> *Nokia make right decision by not getting android*.And for service and support Nokia is still better than Samsung here.


This says otherwise: Nokia Corporation (ADR): NYSE:NOK quotes & news - Google Finance
While I had always been a Nokia fanboy, but I can't support their policy, a company needs to adapt in order to survive.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> This says otherwise: Nokia Corporation (ADR): NYSE:NOK quotes & news - Google Finance
> While I had always been a Nokia fanboy, but I can't support their policy, a company needs to adapt in order to survive.



you are right,but why Nokia not taken Android.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> you are right,but why Nokia not taken Android.


Arrogance.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 31, 2013)

can nokia even innovate with android? can it push their innovations for the platform onto other oems? 
for example, htc windows 8 phones have nokia maps in the offline mode. is this possible with android? don't think so


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Anorion said:


> can nokia even innovate with android? can it push their innovations for the platform onto other oems?
> for example, htc windows 8 phones have nokia maps in the offline mode. is this possible with android? don't think so


Why not? I mean its upto the OEMs to use it, if nokia allowed free access then any OEM could use it, or end users could download it to their devices.


----------



## ratul (Jan 31, 2013)

haha, well it's not a surprise for me, the title said "most trusted brands", not the "top brands", and nokia phones are one of the most trustworthy and durable phones when it comes to hardware..
i currently own a Nokia 5233, no matter how much i drop it, it always survive without a scratch.. 
Nobody thought even 3-4 yrs ago that Nokia would be demolished like this, i still remember that how nokia's demise started with the launch of the first "Samsung Galaxy S", after that phone was launched, nokia started to diminish from the hands of indian consumers.. 
Today nokia, sony ericsson (now only sony ) are in the position where samsung, lg were 3-4yrs. ago in indian market, before that everyone used to own either a nokia or a sony ericsson, and gosh those were the phones i miss now, great design of sony ericsson, unique looking n-series, every phone used to have it's own identity, but today every phone looks the same, a big screen with either h/w keys or touch keys in bottom... 
Damn i miss good ol' days..


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> Arrogance.



Nope. More like a conscious attempt to stand out. Whatever the fate of Nokia is gonna be, It takes guts to stand out, not follow the crowd. /respect/

And by the looks of it (820/920) they might just pull it off. I have been an android user for a few months and tbh, there is no real innovation in what samsung's doing at the moment - just churn out handsets at the speed of light with bumped up specs. I like HTC for the fact that they atleast bring beautiful design into the equation. And Apple - Last year your fingers could reach 3.5 inches perfectly, this year its 4. Last year you should have been worried with the low PPI's but not this year.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 31, 2013)

im worried android will be squeezed between low end and high end
a nokia feature phone still... with symbian, has social networking, email, maps and music. windows phones can surf. don't see too much advantage with droids. just picked up 2 nokias for my parent's anniversary, could have got two droids, but I didn't. am sure at least a few other people would have made such a choice. never for a moment thought that nokia had or has gone down. 
if the difference / advantage is apps, tbh, a lot of the cross platform content is on wp as well. if the content on droids is "enough" compared to that on ios, then the content on wp is also "enough"


----------



## ratul (Jan 31, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Nope. More like a conscious attempt to stand out. Whatever the fate of Nokia is gonna be, It takes guts to stand out, not follow the crowd. /respect/
> 
> And by the looks of it (820/920) they might just pull it off. I have been an android user for a few months and tbh, *there is no real innovation in what samsung's doing at the moment - just churn out handsets at the speed of light with bumped up specs. I like HTC for the fact that they atleast bring beautiful design into the equation.* And Apple - Last year your fingers could reach 3.5 inches perfectly, this year its 4. Last year you should have been worried with the low PPI's but not this year.



my friend, what you've said is 100% correct. 
My friend own a S2, my bro owns a Sensation XE, and i have to say, HTC have really a very good build quality, as well as HTC's SenseUI is one of the most beautiful and good to use launchers out there, always hated the samsung's UI... 
Speculations are that S4 will be having an 8-core CPU.. , they are'nt able to use even 4-cores, and still they want to increase the specs just for the sake to be in market, whether it makes any sense or not..


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

ratul said:


> haha, well it's not a surprise for me, the title said "most trusted brands", not the "top brands", and nokia phones are one of the most trustworthy and durable phones when it comes to hardware..
> i currently own a Nokia 5233, no matter how much i drop it, it always survive without a scratch..
> Nobody thought even 3-4 yrs ago that Nokia would be demolished like this, i still remember that how nokia's demise started with the launch of the first "Samsung Galaxy S", after that phone was launched, nokia started to diminish from the hands of indian consumers..
> Today nokia, sony ericsson (now only sony ) are in the position where samsung, lg were 3-4yrs. ago in indian market, before that everyone used to own either a nokia or a sony ericsson, and gosh those were the phones i miss now, great design of sony ericsson, unique looking n-series, every phone used to have it's own identity, but today every phone looks the same, a big screen with either h/w keys or touch keys in bottom...
> Damn i miss good ol' days..


N73, that was a beast, damn thing had a torrent client even before Android came. And the cam was gorgeous.



Anorion said:


> im worried android will be squeezed between low end and high end
> a nokia feature phone still... with symbian, has social networking, email, maps and music. windows phones can surf. don't see too much advantage with droids. just picked up 2 nokias for my parent's anniversary, could have got two droids, but I didn't. am sure at least a few other people would have made such a choice. never for a moment thought that nokia had or has gone down.
> if the difference / advantage is apps, tbh, a lot of the cross platform content is on wp as well. if the content on droids is "enough" compared to that on ios, then the content on wp is also "enough"


Totally agree with you, I use only about 20-30 apps on android and almost all of them are available in wp8, and over 50% of android and ios apps are cr@p, and most are games, which is of no concern to me. Lumia 620 looks perfect,except the bloody battery and others storage bug.



ratul said:


> my friend, what you've said is 100% correct.
> My friend own a S2, my bro owns a Sensation XE, and i have to say, HTC have really a very good build quality, as well as HTC's SenseUI is one of the most beautiful and good to use launchers out there, always hated the samsung's UI...
> *Speculations are that S4 will be having an 8-core CPU.*. , they are'nt able to use even 4-cores, and still they want to increase the specs just for the sake to be in market, whether it makes any sense or not..


Indian people, 'Moar corress, wtfbbq,' just like in gpus 'Moar ram, hurrrr'


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 31, 2013)

Nokia accused of tax evasion, Income Tax department launches 'survey' - Indian Express

Income Tax department asks Nokia to pay Rs 13,000 crore - The Economic Times

Trustworthy?


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Nokia accused of tax evasion, Income Tax department launches 'survey' - Indian Express
> 
> Income Tax department asks Nokia to pay Rs 13,000 crore - The Economic Times
> 
> Trustworthy?


Same could be said for vodafone, arselor mittal, google and a bunch of other companies, almost every company does this.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 31, 2013)

LOL Tkin  
BTW Nokia 3310 and it's all other bro z are rocking


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2013)

No more OT. Stick to the topic.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 31, 2013)

Anorion said:


> can nokia even innovate with android? can it push their innovations for the platform onto other oems?
> for example, htc windows 8 phones have nokia maps in the offline mode. is this possible with android? don't think so



Why not ? Android is an Open source OS, unlike WP.. Nokia doesnt have to pay any royalties for any custom modifications.. if they can introduce something like wireless charging in WP8, I dont see any reason why Nokia couldnt have done it with android

also Nokia should have focused on multiple OSes..  as Sammy and HTC are already on it
You always have a plan B that way


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jan 31, 2013)

Anyway here discussion is for no. 1 trusted brand,so here how many of you satisfied by nokia's service better than Samsung.are you trust Nokia today...


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> Anyway here discussion is for no. 1 trusted brand,so here how many of you satisfied by nokia's service better than Samsung.are you trust Nokia today...


Well I am completely satisfied with Nokia service(there's a nokia care in kolkata which I had been visiting for over 8yrs, never any problem), never used samsung, so can't comment on their service.


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2013)

Can vouch for Nokia's service (depends on the individual care centre though), no idea about Samsung. I can only hope/pray/wish their service is faster than their Android update rollout.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have experienced samsung's service not better than Nokia.there is always rush in their service centre because of long time taken by repairing one handsets.also no. Of Samsung's users are increased...


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 1, 2013)

I can vouch for Nokia's service reliability. Never needed to visit the service centre yet. 
PS: My s40 clamshell that got me through college died in the last semester after much, much abuse. Took it to a local shop, the guy said it could take anywhere from 150-600 to repair it. Didnt repair it though. Kept it as a trophy


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have N72 and I am proud of it  But now it started showing some issue.

I last year smashed it so hard in anger after having a breakup, but I survived. I got more angry when after a week we patched up. Damn I smashed my phone :'(


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2013)

Well this news is no surprise to me. I mean if I have to rate then I'll put Nokia on Second place after Samsung as for now.


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well this news is no surprise to me. I mean if I have to rate then I'll put Nokia on Second place after Samsung as for now.


Nokia sets are hardy, I drop my 5800 frequently, throw it around, won't dare do it with even a cheap samsung.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 2, 2013)

Well as per the thread statistics , Nokia Users seems to be more aggresive and easy at loosing temper.  , after all who smashes a phone ?? 

Non-Nokia devices seems to reduce anger and temper.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 2, 2013)

You are confusing cause and correlation


----------



## nipunmaster (Feb 2, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Well as per the thread statistics , Nokia Users seems to be more aggresive and easy at loosing temper.  , after all who smashes a phone ??
> 
> Non-Nokia devices seems to reduce anger and temper.



Well maybe, non-Nokia users, just don't have enough courage to throw or smash their phones, or maybe when they have breakups, they end up breaking their phones

Anyways, about trust, Nokia was and and will be my trusted brand. I have a simple C1-01, but it always serves the purpose for what it was made for. And also Lumias are way more fluid than droids and iProducts, i rarely saw a lag on my 710. It just needs more user base and time to evolve to a perfect OS. Remember what DOS was and what Windows 7 is. Also android took much time to reach the position where it currently is.


----------



## jaykant (Feb 2, 2013)

Nokia is trusted in India but Gradually This trust is decreasing because it does not providing quality products as other companies provides like Sony, Samsung, blackberry etc. Its proof can be seen on the service centers of Nokia.


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

jaykant said:


> Nokia is trusted in India but Gradually This trust is decreasing because it does not providing quality products as other companies provides like Sony, Samsung, blackberry etc. Its proof can be seen on the service centers of Nokia.


You're confusing trust with popularity, for nokia the former still pretty high, the later is decreasing, but lumia did help to stall it for some time.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 2, 2013)

Nokia 5233=Tank
Lg Optimus L9- Tata nano


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 2, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Nokia 5233=Tank
> Lg Optimus L9- Tata nano


Nokia 3310 = Apache helicopter then 
Pure Death Machine


----------



## Tenida (Feb 2, 2013)

No Nokia 3310 is hammer 
*i.imgur.com/are6ghF.jpg


----------



## Sam22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Nokia 5233=Tank
> Lg Optimus L9- Tata nano



completely agreed.


----------



## d3p (Feb 3, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Nokia accused of tax evasion, Income Tax department launches 'survey' - Indian Express
> 
> Income Tax department asks Nokia to pay Rs 13,000 crore - The Economic Times
> 
> Trustworthy?



How this facts are concerning the END USER ??? bit more of explanation would do the job.

Anyway..another Nokia 3310 Epicness..

*www.freedom-mobiles.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/thor-nokia-hammer.jpg

*i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/65623-thumb/thor-jpg.jpg


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Is that a tied up pikachu? 

Trollogic


----------



## DOST_FRIEND59 (Feb 3, 2013)

MY first device was Nokia 5200 in the year 2007. it was with me for almost 9 months then lost it and then got hands on with Nokia 3500. the device was with me for about 1.5 yrs and lost it too. later i buyed a samsung 3310 but was completely unsatisfied with it so after 6 months i switched back to Nokia and bought Nokia 5800 an i have this device for almost 2.5 yrs and the longest device i ever had and still i have it in my pockets alongwith Samsung Note II, but still i love my Nokia 5800.

Gonna buy Nokia Lumia 920 later in march or maybe in april.

Long Live Nokia for it's credibility and strong body life.


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

DOST_FRIEND59 said:


> MY first device was Nokia 5200 in the year 2007. it was with me for almost 9 months then lost it and then got hands on with Nokia 3500. the device was with me for about 1.5 yrs and lost it too. later i buyed a samsung 3310 but was completely unsatisfied with it so after 6 months i switched back to Nokia and bought Nokia 5800 an i have this device for almost 2.5 yrs and the longest device i ever had and still i have it in my pockets alongwith Samsung Note II, but still i love my Nokia 5800.
> 
> Gonna buy Nokia Lumia 920 later in march or maybe in april.
> 
> Long Live Nokia for it's credibility and strong body life.


I Just updated my 5800 to V60 OFW last night, its a wonder that this 4 yr old device can still get a speedbump and running awesome, I'm getting a L9 but I am taking my 5800 to the crematorium with me


----------



## Tenida (Feb 3, 2013)

tkin said:


> I Just updated my 5800 to V60 OFW last night, its a wonder that this 4 yr old device can still get a speedbump and running awesome, I'm getting a L9 but I am taking my 5800 to the crematorium with me



That's sweet me too never goona sell my rock solid tank nokia 5233....


----------



## DOST_FRIEND59 (Feb 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> I Just updated my 5800 to V60 OFW last night, its a wonder that this 4 yr old device can still get a speedbump and running awesome, I'm getting a L9 but I am taking my 5800 to the crematorium with me



I had updated my Nokia 5800 to v60 firmware quite a bit long time ago and i don't think there's any new firmware released for the device recently.


----------



## mastervk (Feb 4, 2013)

The fact that nearly everyone here is nostalgic about how tough their Nokia phone was/is tells the story about Nokia..

Nobody who buy a Ferrari or Mercedes compare it with tank ..Apple wanted to create mobile which people will love and care and which will be cool.Thats why they built iphone..and their success proves what market want and desire ..not something which you can drop and which will survive but something which you will consider precious and will not want to drop...

BTW from some youtube video i have seen iPhone is pretty tough...


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

DOST_FRIEND59 said:


> I had updated my Nokia 5800 to v60 firmware quite a bit long time ago and i don't think there's any new firmware released for the device recently.


Well it was never officially released for my Nokia 5800(via OTA or PC Suite, red, RM356, no tv out), so bought an USB cable, used Navifarm and JAF.



mastervk said:


> The fact that nearly everyone here is nostalgic about how tough their Nokia phone was/is tells the story about Nokia..
> 
> Nobody who buy a Ferrari or Mercedes compare it with tank ..Apple wanted to create mobile which people will love and care and which will be cool.Thats why they built iphone..and their success proves what market want and desire ..not something which you can drop and which will survive but something which you will consider precious and will not want to drop...
> 
> BTW from some youtube video i have seen iPhone is pretty tough...


Yes, the market always chooses the right thing, so can we safely conclude Justin Biebar, Nicki Minaj, Miley Cyrus are the best singers in the history of mankind


----------



## mastervk (Feb 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yes, the market always chooses the right thing, so can we safely conclude Justin Biebar, Nicki Minaj, Miley Cyrus are the best singers in the history of mankind


at least they are earning money and that is what matters..and more important for a company...also whether its Nokia or BlackBerry or MS none of their latest mobiles are standout products (like iPhone was) ... people are not going to switch from android/iphone because a new product is gud enough...

In your analogy you are assuming that android/iPhone are like popular music but not best music..but in mobile market android/iPhone is arguably both  best  and popular..


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

mastervk said:


> at least they are earning money and that is what matters..and more important for a company...also whether its Nokia or BlackBerry or MS none of their latest mobiles are standout products (like iPhone was) ... people are not going to switch from android/iphone because a new product is gud enough...
> 
> In your analogy you are assuming that android/iPhone are like popular music but not best music..but in mobile market android/iPhone is arguably both  best  and popular..


If making money is the only thing that defines a company then I guess there's no point arguing now, but Nokia phones were not just sturdy but also reliable as well, I have a few friends using 5800 and not  single one of them had shown any issues for over 3 yrs, what's surprising is that even the battery is still working great, no need for any replacement till now.

And by your logic movies like Transformers should win oscar, cause they made money, and that alone defines the quality of a product


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 4, 2013)

mastervk said:


> In your analogy you are assuming that android/iPhone are like popular music but not best music..but in mobile market android/iPhone is arguably both  best  and popular..



Android+IOS account for something like 90% (?) of the market. Obviously they are popular. And then, you cant have two "best" products.
Both have advantages and disadvantages and neither is "the best".

The point is that none can still match the ruggedness of typical Nokia phones even now, and hence in India atleast they are well trusted.


----------



## mastervk (Feb 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> And by your logic movies like Transformers should win oscar, cause they made money, and that alone defines the quality of a product


where i have said only popularity define quality..it define survivability...if a company makes best movies but does not generate revenue it will be bankrupt soon...like LOTR (earn billion $ and win oscar both )



pranav0091 said:


> The point is that none can still match the ruggedness of typical Nokia phones even now, and hence in India atleast they are well trusted.


for all practical purpose Indian market does not matter much..What nokia need is to win US/developed world  market...
If people have enough money in India they will all buy iphone and flagship android products..Nobody with enough money is going to buy nokia 1100 because it is tough and sturdy..(else they will buy high end nokia/BB phone which i am not sure are as tough as low end nokia mobiles)...

As India has very good low cost mobile market Nokia is popular in India ..that's why Nokia asha series is hit in India..But what they need for survival is hit high end product...


----------



## Anorion (Feb 4, 2013)

^first of all, how can you say indian market does not matter when we so many people? lol

dont go by the stats, they are skewed towards smartphone OS, symbian is not considered one. Nokia is has the highest market share in India, followed by sammy and mmx. can't understand why android is assumed to be better than wp8. guess in a tech forum... dont think that the rest of the country is running behind an android or iOS device at all

the numbers are misleading. even though there are far more droids in the wild, it's the iOS users that actually put money where their mouth is, and spend on content, and that is where all the development is. 

nokia was a hit in India long before this round of smartphones, and people are still buying nokia phones over these smartphones. They have a position that no other brands have, like a family doctor or a family jeweller. it is impossible to shake them from this position... hence... most trusted brand

also, at a time when everyone, including Indian companies are manufacturing from China, Nokia set up a manufacturing unit near Chennai... half of these phones are exported outside india. Their presence in our markets is sealed


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 4, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ^first of all, how can you say indian market does not matter when we so many people? lol
> 
> dont go by the stats, they are skewed towards smartphone OS, symbian is not considered one. Nokia is has the highest market share in India, followed by sammy and mmx. *can't understand why android is assumed to be better than wp8. guess in a tech forum... dont think that the rest of the country is running behind an android or iOS device at all
> 
> ...



That needed to be said.

Not everybody needs an OS that'll let them control the water flow in their closet or has the largest number of apps to endow them bragging rights. To assume that one OS is better than the other as a general truth is a folly. If that were indeed the case, the market woulve no options except Android/IOS. The Asha series is selling decently, the Lumia is picking up sales and Nokia luckily hasnt forgotten how to build desirable and reliable hardware. On a more personal note, when I had to make a buying decision on a phone, price wasnt the factor. I had used a mid end android and tried out the IOS whenever and wherever I could. I still chose a Nokia. And its not only me. My lumia has recieved more visibility than all the S3's in my office combined. Now thats saying something, isnt it?

So to say


mastervk said:


> If people have enough money in India they will all buy iphone and flagship android products..



is not correct. There are different people with different needs and IOS/Android is not the default choice for a few them. I do hope sincerely that Nokia and HTC dont die out, I would hate to see a world with every phone looking like every other. And regarding a hit in the high end market, how about the L920? Its not flawless but definitely one of the most distinguishable phones in the market right now, irrespective of price.


----------



## Theodre (Feb 4, 2013)

Seeing that the MeeGo still is running with the help of the users (even though dragged), i was angry  at NOKIA!! If they were to continue supporting that awesome OS it would have been a bit established like the Windows OS is now and they would have been atleast fighting for the 3rd position!! And maybe who knows, it would have been the first place seeing that Android is not always stayed as an OSS!!  I wish MeeGo was here!!! N9 users are still using it and they are also rolling out updates!! (when i read about them last time)!! But still as all of they, i too grew up with NOKIA, still hate to give away the 1600


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> That needed to be said.
> 
> Not everybody needs an OS that'll let them control the water flow in their closet or has the largest number of apps to endow them bragging rights. To assume that one OS is better than the other as a general truth is a folly. If that were indeed the case, the market woulve no options except Android/IOS. The Asha series is selling decently, the Lumia is picking up sales and Nokia luckily hasnt forgotten how to build desirable and reliable hardware. On a more personal note, when I had to make a buying decision on a phone, price wasnt the factor. I had used a mid end android and tried out the IOS whenever and wherever I could. I still chose a Nokia. And its not only me. My lumia has recieved more visibility than all the S3's in my office combined. Now thats saying something, isnt it?
> 
> ...


Lumia 920 is one of the sexiest phone to date, where a SGS III draws attention due to its screensize and when the owner tells its name but in a crowd every eye darts toward a nokia Lumia 820/920, like this, SGS III is BMW 5 series, and Nokia is a Jaguar, both cost same but the Jaguar will turn heads, not the BMW, they had become so common even autowallahs go like meh..




NikiNfOuR said:


> Seeing that the MeeGo still is running with the help of the users (even though dragged), i was angry  at NOKIA!! If they were to continue supporting that awesome OS it would have been a bit established like the Windows OS is now and they would have been atleast fighting for the 3rd position!! And maybe who knows, it would have been the first place seeing that Android is not always stayed as an OSS!!  I wish MeeGo was here!!! N9 users are still using it and they are also rolling out updates!! (when i read about them last time)!! But still as all of they, i too grew up with NOKIA, still hate to give away the 1600


I just replaced the fascia of my Nokia 5800 and got a new scratch guard, good as new, and I showed this to a guy in a local cell shop, said he would give me 5k for it 



Anorion said:


> ^first of all, how can you say indian market does not matter when we so many people? lol
> 
> dont go by the stats, they are skewed towards smartphone OS, symbian is not considered one. Nokia is has the highest market share in India, followed by sammy and mmx. can't understand why android is assumed to be better than wp8. guess in a tech forum... dont think that the rest of the country is running behind an android or iOS device at all
> 
> ...


*This is it, /thread.*


----------



## Sam22 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a Nokia phone which I bought three years ago and till date i haven't spend a single penny on the maintenance of the phone. The Battery still rocks and I just have to recharge it once in every 3 days while As far as my Samsung is concerned, i need to recharge every day and also i don't find it trustworthy.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm using a 1110 since 5 years , and I was in such a love with it, that I rejected twice the proposal of my dad to buy me a new phone, if I surrender my love. I never cared that I'd lag behind other people in this smart-phone era; it was just the satisfaction and reliability factor.

Lately, my 1110 started giving problems (stopped charging) due to an idiot , I just decided not to use the phone, just to stay with me for as long as it can, not to say, priceless memories being first priority.

Bottom line is, no company will ever replace the position of Nokia, period.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Lumia 920 is one of the sexiest phone to date, where a SGS III draws attention due to its screensize and when the owner tells its name but in a crowd every eye darts toward a nokia Lumia 820/920, like this, SGS III is BMW 5 series, and Nokia is a Jaguar, both cost same but the Jaguar will turn heads, not the BMW, they had become so common even autowallahs go like meh..


Well said Tkin. Even I hate the design of almost all Droids out there , specially the Samsung ones.
Nokia has always been innovative , no matter where they stand.

Honestly , If I had a SGS III or Note 2 , and someone asked me for Exchange with Nokia Lumia 920. I would be more than happy to do that. 
Unfortunately I have neither of th'm.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 5, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I'm using a 1110 since 5 years , and I was in such a love with it, that I rejected twice the proposal of my dad to buy me a new phone, if I surrender my love. I never cared that I'd lag behind other people in this smart-phone era; it was just the satisfaction and reliability factor.
> 
> Lately, my 1110 started giving problems (stopped charging) due to an idiot , I just decided not to use the phone, just to stay with me for as long as it can, not to say, priceless memories being first priority.
> 
> Bottom line is, no company will ever replace the position of Nokia, period.



Nokia 1110 was my first mobile phone. Great memories


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I'm using a 1110 since 5 years , and I was in such a love with it, that I rejected twice the proposal of my dad to buy me a new phone, if I surrender my love. I never cared that I'd lag behind other people in this smart-phone era; it was just the satisfaction and reliability factor.
> 
> Lately, my 1110 started giving problems (stopped charging) due to an idiot , I just decided not to use the phone, just to stay with me for as long as it can, not to say, priceless memories being first priority.
> 
> *Bottom line is, no company will ever replace the position of Nokia, period.*






Rishi. said:


> Well said Tkin. Even I hate the design of almost all Droids out there , specially the Samsung ones.
> Nokia has always been innovative , no matter where they stand.
> 
> Honestly , If I had a SGS III or Note 2 , and someone asked me for Exchange with Nokia Lumia 920. I would be more than happy to do that.
> Unfortunately I have neither of th'm.


Me neither, if I had cash to spare I'd buy a Lumia 920, 820 has some nitpicks and 620 has battery issues, honestly I think with Lumia's Win 8 and its business oriented features Blackberry is obsolete now, maybe Nokia can take blackberry's place now.


----------



## RON28 (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Lumia 920 is one of the sexiest phone to date


 but i guess Nokia lumia 620 looks more sexier than Nokia lumia 920


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

RON28 said:


> but i guess Nokia lumia 620 looks more sexier than Nokia lumia 920


Depends, to me 620 looks a bit toyish, fun colors, fun shape, a fun set, just like how Nokia 5800 was, a cool set, I have the 5800 btw.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 5, 2013)

^ 
Beauty lies in the eye of the beholder, generally. 

You might fnd the 620 better looking because of some reason, presumably the bright coloring, when some find the 920 beautiful for its rugged yet classy looks. My personal favorite is the black that looks like it means business. Classy and slightly understated.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> ^
> Beauty lies in the eye of the beholder, generally.
> 
> *You might fnd the 620 better looking because of some reason, presumably the bright coloring, when some find the 920 beautiful for its rugged yet classy looks. My personal favorite is the black that looks like it means business. Classy and slightly understated.*


Spoken like a true nokia fan


----------



## Theodre (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Spoken like a true nokia fan



True   Let's See whether they will come back!! I hope they can as they are the one's still good with hardwares even though they have many symbian outdated phones


----------



## Revolution (Feb 6, 2013)

How many trust India's own brand Micromax,Karbonn & LAVA ?


----------



## Theodre (Feb 6, 2013)

Revolution said:


> How many trust India's own brand Micromax,Karbonn & LAVA ?



Dude, don't underestimate those names, you'll be amazed the way smartphones rate have increased because these guys are offering them at very affordable price!! Only we guys need those powerful phones with those dual-core processors!!  Those guy's  aren't going to root those droids nor are they gonna be into programming with it...

And watch out for micromax as their phones are preffered by youngsters nowadays than it was before!! And micromax is the 3rd largest manufacturer of mobile's in india  (wiki it  )
And do i prefer for a micromax?? I will and am planning to go for a micromax phone if am changing my budget from 20k to 10k


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Dude, don't underestimate those names, you'll be amazed the way smartphones rate have increased because these guys are offering them at very affordable price!! Only we guys need those powerful phones with those dual-core processors!!  Those guy's  aren't going to root those droids nor are they gonna be into programming with it...
> 
> And watch out for micromax as their phones are preffered by youngsters nowadays than it was before!! And micromax is the 3rd largest manufacturer of mobile's in india  (wiki it  )
> And do i prefer for a micromax?? I will and am planning to go for a micromax phone if am changing my budget from 20k to 10k


Nuff said: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/169297-micromax-company-run-satan-himself.html


----------



## red dragon (Feb 6, 2013)

Skud said:


> Don't want to start a flame war, but after a year of using Android, I'm left disillusioned by it. Far from the perfect mobile OS. For me, the biggest mistake of Nokia was to dump Meego. But no point lamenting on that anyway.



Ditto here!

Nokia is like a family member,I have sold off many high end smartphones(hd2,Galaxy S2,3gs...)within a year of purchase,but still have the good old 6600 tucked inside a drawer,and it still works like a champ in the time of need.
Awaiting price drop for Lumia 920.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> Nuff said: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/169297-micromax-company-run-satan-himself.html



Warranty experience depends on how good the service center actually is.. not the fault of the entire company
Here in BBSR, a friend of mine just replaced a Micromax a70 (A really obsolete phone) to a Micromax Ninja 4.. for free.. and all it took was an hour
Even Rashi service isnt that bad here...(although I would still give a wide berth to any Rashi products)

Atleast MMX is actually trying to give us better phones in the low tier bracket unlike Samsung.. I dont care if it's chinese but I would  prefer a Micromax canvas over a Galaxy Ace any day..
not being a fanboy but the truth is truth

Nokia on the other hand has one of the best service I have ever seen.. but this "Nokia ka bharosa" wont give them their much needed share of the market for long


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Warranty experience depends on how good the service center actually is.. not the fault of the entire company
> Here in BBSR, a friend of mine just replaced a Micromax a70 (A really obsolete phone) to a Micromax Ninja 4.. for free.. and all it took was an hour
> Even Rashi service isnt that bad here...(although I would still give a wide berth to any Rashi products)
> 
> ...


I'll mail them today, see if they are willing to resolve this, else straight to CORE.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 6, 2013)

Gone are the days when smartphones were made to last 2-3 years even after heavy usage.The current trned demands a new cellphone every year.
Its a controversial point , but true in many aspect.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 7, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Dude, don't underestimate those names



I don't want to do that.
Even I want a 4" ISP 3G mobile under 4K.
Bur,as you all know Kolkata is famous for bad RMA experiences.
And these brand can make them worst I guess ?
If not I wanna see good examples.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 8, 2013)

red dragon said:


> Ditto here!
> 
> Nokia is like a family member,I have sold off many high end smartphones(hd2,Galaxy S2,3gs...)within a year of purchase,but still have the good old 6600 tucked inside a drawer,and it still works like a champ in the time of need.
> Awaiting price drop for Lumia 920.



Same here. Never owned high end android products like you, just a simple Xperia Ray, which is going to my sis now. It was a good, petite phone, serving its purpose well. But for some reason I never grew too fond of it. There is just nothing to love in it, or in the OS. Waiting for icons to render completely in steps, for a second or two, after exiting from Temple run isnt exactly something that turns me on. Or the placing the blame on the manufacturer about not getting a proper update (available till ICS, but JB was out by then)
Mind you the 920 is not perfect, I have seen a few Nokia drive crashes, but there is much to love here. I dont know if you'd understand about the "joy of owning" but thats the only way I can describe it. Every little thing about it makes you feel a tiny bit special. Like the look on your SG3 toting friend's face when you can take a decent pic and he cannot outside that funky restaurant you just had your dinner in. It wont win any benchmarks, but you'll have a good pic, something to look back to. Something you can say about nearly every Nokia phone. One doesnt simply part with a Nokia phone unlike most of the other brands. I guess thats proof enough of popularity.

PS: Nokia fan here.


----------



## Kishor kumar j (Feb 12, 2013)

Nokia was most using in india past years but now i think everyone is changing to samsung and sony..


----------



## lywyre (Feb 12, 2013)

I realised something from this thread. There is one other reason apart from all other earlier mentioned ones that are responsible for the weak position of Nokia. The reason is Nokia itself. *Many of Nokia users still use those phones to this day. They don't damn die to get replaced.* If there is one other company that can be compared to Nokia, then it is, or rather was, Motorola. They were the pioneers in cellular tech and brought forward super designs like the RAZR, but they failed badly in marketing.


----------

